# Hey MacFan



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I like your article. That's a hell of a water change system you've got going on there.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks! It took several years to arrive at the system, but it works pretty well!


----------

